# Tankmate suggestions for Rummynose tetras



## HannahFergusonFan (13 Dec 2016)

Hello I have a 29G tank heavily planted, I am looking for a Tank mates more like a center piece fish with my 15 Rummynose tetras I planned to get discus but they are quite large, betta fish always stays top and too mainstream. all sugestions are welcome. I might end up buying 2-3 Small Discuss fishes.


----------



## KipperSarnie (13 Dec 2016)

Personally I think you may be heading for trouble with Discus they're like Rummynose a shoaling fish everyone says at least 6 Discus I would say nearer 10 for a peaceful life.
I have 6 Keyhole Cichlids with about 20 Rummynose & adult Keyholes are beautiful especially the males with their flowing fins.
If it's colour you want how about some of the small rams?

For me I think mixing Asia, African or Latin American fish does not work.


----------



## MrHidley (13 Dec 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> I have 6 Keyhole Cichlids with about 20 Rummynose & adult Keyholes are beautiful especially the males with their flowing fins.



+1 for Keyhole Cichlids, beautiful fish criminally underrepresented in the hobby.


----------



## three-fingers (14 Dec 2016)

Anther vote for keyhole cichlids! Beautiful fish when healthy, great bold characters yet very peaceful (prefect for relatively skittish characins like rummynoses).

I wish I could convince more people to get them from pictures, their iridescent sheen, subtle yet beautiful colouration in good lighting and interesting behavior unfortunaly isn't apparent in most pictures online.

_Apistogramma _spp. or "German blue" /Bolivian rams are also an option (please not poor "balloon" rams though).

I think discus would be a poor choice because, as you mention, they grow too large and are shoaling fish.


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Personally I think you may be heading for trouble with Discus they're like Rummynose a shoaling fish everyone says at least 6 Discus I would say nearer 10 for a peaceful life.
> I have 6 Keyhole Cichlids with about 20 Rummynose & adult Keyholes are beautiful especially the males with their flowing fins.
> If it's colour you want how about some of the small rams?
> 
> For me I think mixing Asia, African or Latin American fish does not work.


Thank you for your suggestion, I really didn't knew about keyhole Cichlids but they look good certainly a good option for me, are they schooling fishes ? need to check my locality for their availability. any latin american fish suggestions ?


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

three-fingers said:


> Anther vote for keyhole cichlids! Beautiful fish when healthy, great bold characters yet very peaceful (prefect for relatively skittish characins like rummynoses).
> 
> I wish I could convince more people to get them from pictures, their iridescent sheen, subtle yet beautiful colouration in good lighting and interesting behavior unfortunaly isn't apparent in most pictures online.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion, they don't have Blue rams in my locality. _Apistogramma _spp that is a new fish for me looks good as well.


----------



## KipperSarnie (14 Dec 2016)

KeyHoles & Rams are all South American fish I wouldn't say keyholes are shoaling fish, they lead their own lives but do swim together a lot especially to display & regretfully that is as far as my knowledge goes on suggestions for you.


----------



## roadmaster (14 Dec 2016)

Threadfin Rainbow's,Celeb's rainbow's are pretty (says in a virile sort of way).
Much posturing,flicking of fin's when interested in breeding with females which one should try and keep with the males IMHO.
Small rainbow cichlid (forget latin name).
Smaller than Keyholes and also have teeth to nibble at algae.
Pearl gourami could make a centerpiece fish and can live 10 yrs or slightly more with good care.
Hope some of this helps.


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Threadfin Rainbow's,Celeb's rainbow's are pretty (says in a virile sort of way).
> Much posturing,flicking of fin's when interested in breeding with females which one should try and keep with the males IMHO.
> Small rainbow cichlid (forget latin name).
> Smaller than Keyholes and also have teeth to nibble at algae.
> ...


Thank you, Threadfin rainbows are good, Celebs Rainbow is new one it is pretty as you said its an option for me. I Think pearl gourami will be large for my tank.  
My current options are Keyholes, celeb's rainbow fish, emerald rainbow fish, Neon dwarf rainbow fish.


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Dec 2016)

MrHidley said:


> +1 for Keyhole Cichlids, beautiful fish criminally underrepresented in the hobby.



Agreed


----------



## Costa (17 Dec 2016)

I would stick with tetra spp. Lemons, neons, black neons. The latter being hyper active in the tank, always I'm schools.


----------



## MOBYS (5 Jan 2017)

Dwalf neon rainbows are definitely worth a look.


----------

